# Heder / Jeder



## coquillage

Colegas:

Tengo una gran duda sobre la pronunciación del verbo _heder_. No sé si la _h_ es muda y no se pronuncia o si suena como la _j. _

Ignoro, de la misma manera, como pronunciar el verbo conjugado. 

¿Se _dice_ _[iede]_ _o [jiede]_?

¡Auxilio!


----------



## macame

La h en español, que yo sepa, siempre es muda.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Coincido con macame en cuanto al carácter mudo de la hache en español. Y en cuanto al verbo heder, lo peor no es la hache sino la conjugación, sumamente irregular.


----------



## Pinairun

coquillage said:


> Colegas:
> 
> Tengo una gran duda sobre la pronunciación del verbo _heder_. No sé si la _h_ es muda y no se pronuncia o si suena como la _j. _
> 
> Ignoro, de la misma manera, como pronunciar el verbo conjugado.
> 
> ¿Se _dice_ _[iede]_ _o [jiede]_?
> 
> ¡Auxilio!


 
Debe decirse _[iede], [jiede]_ es vulgar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es más que común oír jeder.


----------



## jmx

Hilos antiguos sobre el tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37236
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2679138
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=890914


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Esta es una pronunciación mexicana mientras en otros países dicen heder y halar acá decimos jeder y jalar.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por acá el verbo heder es de uso minoritario, casi exclusivo de la famosa frase evangélica de cuando Jesucristo pide que abran la fosa de Lázaro y le responden: "Señor, ya hiede".
En el español de por acá se conserva más el adjetivo hediondo que el propio verbo heder, que casi nadie sabe conjugar.


----------



## Klepteria

Juan Miguel González said:


> Esta es una pronunciación mexicana mientras en otros países dicen heder y halar acá decimos jeder y jalar.


 
Pues yo también soy de México y donde vivo si se utiliza como hedor, hiede, hediondo.


----------



## mirx

Klepteria said:


> Pues yo también soy de México y donde vivo si se utiliza como hedor, hiede, hediondo.


 
¿En dónde vives?

En México, en que el yo conozco, la norma es pronunciar la h como j, es más, ni siquiera hay H. De hecho la escritura es también con jota y como jota se pronuncia.

¡Jiede a rayos!
¡Cómo jiedes!
¡Un marrano jediondo!
¡Jedía bien gacho!


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

Yo no sé.  Lo que sí te puedo contar, que me da miedo, es que en Méjico la gente dice al oral "giede" cuando está escrito con hache muda, no sé por qué nadie decimos "hiede" pero como lo escucho te lo cuento, te repito que no sé cuál es la pronunciación correcta.

Besitos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Debe decirse _[iede], [jiede]_ es vulgar.



No debería considerarse vulgar, sino dialectal o arcaico.

_Heder_ viene del latín _foetere_, cuya _f _se convirtió, primero en _h aspirada_ y luego en _h muda_.  Esa pronunciación, por lo tanto, está más próxima de la original de latín. 

Yo sí la considero vulgar en /hútbol/ y /cahé/, para _fútbol_ y _café_, ya que dichos términos no vienen del latín y nunca tuvieron esa h aspirada.


----------



## Vampiro

Es más fácil usar "apesta" y se evitan todas esas complicaciones.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos.

Ya me conocen, defiendo a ultranza lo que muchos consideran _incorrecto _porque nunca se han acercado al pueblo y a su habla cotidiana ni se atreverían nunca a pisar caminos tan polvorientos o fangosos, dependiendo de la estación... ¡qué horror!

El domingo, en el rancho, tuve que enterrar un perro muy querido. 
Mi amigo y futuro compadre -campesino y ganadero si los hay- me dijo: 

_Sí, ya hay que enterrarlo, ya jiede._

Entendí inmediatamente, aunque nunca había escuchado tan curiosa conjugación/pronunciación, pero sí _jediondo/a._

Aquí mismo está esto, bastante antiguo,

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37236&highlight=jiede

que gustoso agradecería me refrescaran.

De _heder_ a _jiede _hay un largo camino, polvoriento o fangoso, que no logro captar. ¿(h)iede es difícil y se le pega la jota? Veo que cante hondo -> jondo.
No entiendo.
¿Alguna alma caritativa?
Gracias.


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Ya me conocen, defiendo a ultranza lo que muchos consideran _incorrecto _porque nunca se han acercado al pueblo y a su habla cotidiana ni se atreverían nunca a pisar caminos tan polvorientos o fangosos, dependiendo de la estación... ¡qué horror!
> 
> El domingo, en el rancho, tuve que enterrar un perro muy querido.
> Mi amigo y futuro compadre -campesino y ganadero si los hay- me dijo:
> 
> _Sí, ya hay que enterrarlo, ya jiede._
> 
> Entendí inmediatamente, aunque nunca había escuchado tan curiosa conjugación/pronunciación, pero sí _jediondo/a._
> 
> Aquí mismo está esto, bastante antiguo,
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37236&highlight=jiede
> 
> que gustoso agradecería me refrescaran.
> 
> De _heder_ a _jiede _hay un largo camino, polvoriento o fangoso, que no logro captar. ¿(h)iede es difícil y se le pega la jota? Veo que cante hondo -> jondo.
> No entiendo.
> ¿Alguna alma caritativa?
> Gracias.



La aspiración de la "h" es un fenómeno del habla popular en muchos dialectos de español y en México se conserva en el habla popular campesina. 

.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mirx said:


> La aspiración de la "h" es un fenómeno del habla popular en muchos dialectos de español y en México se conserva en el habla popular campesina. Lo tengo clarísimo. ¿Por qué? Es lo que quisiera saber. Lo de cambiar la "e" por "i" y viceversa también es una marca sociodialectal, de la que por cierto se habló en otro hilo.
> 
> Peor >> Pior.
> Peleé >> Pelié.


 
¿Qué tal tiatro? También.
Gracias, mirx.


----------



## jorgema

No es tan largo el camino cuando se sabe cómo andarlo. En realidad "jiede" está más cerca de la pronunciación original con H aspirada del verbo _heder_, y que seguramente todavía era muy usual en la época en que el español llegó a América. De ahí que en muchas zonas sea común escuchar _jediondo_, _jiede _y _jeder_. De hecho, creo que para muchos, ésa sería la forma normal del verbo, y creo que no se les pasaría por la mente que existen 'heder' y 'hediondo'.
Por cierto que en mi país nunca he escuchado ninguna de esas formas (por allí preferimos decir 'apestar' y sus derivados) y si alguien usa _heder _y derivados, seguramente usará las formas normalizadas.


----------



## mirx

Ve este hilo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gracias... de hecho, tuve que pensar un ratito en cuál era el verbo en infinitivo, lo cual me avergüenza mucho, sí, sí. 
Heder, nada común, en efecto, aunque sí en (h)(j)iede. Como dices, apestar es lo usual.
Seguí la pista, cual Sherlock Holmes, de algunos balnearios de aguas sulfurosas que así se llaman: Agua Hedionda. (Pésimo nombre en cuanto a _márketing_, como dicen).

Gracias.


----------



## jorgema

Lo que me encanta de estos usos (especialmente cuando mis amigos dominicanos hablan de lo _jedionda _que está la basura, o de que algo ya está empezando a _jeder_) es ver como la gente en muchos países sigue conservando en su habla diaria (aunque sea en su forma popular) términos que en mi país se han convertido prácticamente en cultismos, si es que no han desaparecido por completo, excepto con el derivado 'hediondo' que todavía se escucha algo.
Como dije, en el Perú nada de jeder o heder, ni jedionda (acaso tal vez hedor y hedionda). Todo es apestar, peste, apestoso y pestilencia.


----------



## Lurrezko

Desconozco la razón, _amic_ Vilalta, pero en algunas zonas de España también es frecuente esta pronunciación. Como curiosidad, en España no es raro toparse con el infinitivo de este verbo, y de algún otro similar, convertido en 3ª conjugación (hedir*, vertir*).


----------



## Metzaka

Me sorprendió ver las respuestas de algunos paisanos quienes afirman que en México "hiede" se pronuncia "jiede". Yo siempre he oído que se pronuncia "iede", pero ya que  pensé más "hediondo" es pronunciada "jediondo" en mi tierra.

Como la broma de "El Regreso del Jedi(ondo!)"---de la _Guerra de las Galaxias_.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Metzaka said:


> Me sorprendió ver las respuestas de algunos paisanos quienes afirman que en México "hiede" se pronuncia "jiede". Yo siempre he oído que se pronuncia "iede", pero ya que pensé más "hediondo" es pronunciada "jediondo" en mi tierra.
> 
> Como la broma de "El Regreso del Jedi(ondo!)"---de la _Guerra de las Galaxias_.


 
1.- En entornos urbanos, jamás he escuchado hiede.
2.- En entornos campiranos, jiede, sí.

El Jedi(ondo),


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En el habla popular de Canarias también se pronuncia _jeder, jiede _y sobre todo _jediondo_ que ha pasado a significar no sólo algo apestoso sino un insulto equivalente a asqueroso, cochino.
Incluso se aplica para decir que alguien es una mala persona " Ese es un jediondo". como en el resto de España se podría decir "Ese es un asqueroso".
También se utiliza en frases, siempre en el habla coloquial popular, como algo sin valor, algo de poca monta.
"Por cuatro _jediondos _euros no me molesto en protestar".
El equivalente en español ibérico sería "Por cuatro _cochinos _euros no me molesto en protestar.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Muchas gracias a todos.
Corran, que ya todos se fueron de vacaciones.
Nos vemos al regreso.
Juan.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Yo conservo la hache en heder y hedor, pero pronuncio jediondo, jediondez y jiede (pero si estoy leyendo pronuncio hiede).


----------



## mirx

HUMBERT0 said:


> Yo conservo la hache en heder y hedor, pero pronuncio jediondo, jediondez y jiede (pero si estoy leyendo pronuncio hiede).


Claro. No asociamos una cosa con la otra aunque sean lo mismo.


----------



## susantash

Por acá en uruguay siempre escuché "jiede", "jeder", "jediondo", y todo el mundo lo dice sin ningún complejo. Lo único es que es de uso coloquial. Supongo que en la literaratura se usaría "heder", etc, a no ser que la obra literaria en cuastión quisiera reflejar el habla cotidiana.


----------



## Aviador

Dado que la discusión en este hilo se había limitado casi exclusivamente a nuestros amigos de España y México, no había querido opinar desde Chile, pero ya que susantash extiende el alcance del tema al Cono Sur, permítanme contarles que en Chile no existe en ningún registro la variante_ jeder_ y sus derivados. Sólo se dice _heder_ (sin aspirar la hache), aunque es un verbo muy poco usado.
*No conozco ningún caso en el castellano de Chile en el que se aspire la hache*.
Hace algunos años, oí en la televisión de aquí a un geólogo chileno que, hablando sobre el efecto de las erupciones volcánicas, pronunciaba _lahar_ como _lajar_ y recuerdo haber pensado "_y este, ¿de dónde salió?_" Fuera de este insólito caso, no me parece haber oído nunca aquí pronunciar la hache /x/ o algo parecido.

Saludos.


----------



## QRo Chico

El verbo "heder" donde yo vivo en el sur de España no es muy común, pero siempre hubo algo que me llamó la atención: híe/jíe/. Ejemplo: el gato muerto híe. Tras encontrar el infinitivo, heder, entiendo que la correcta escritura sería "hiede", aunque aquí el acento aparece sobre la i. En muchas partes de España, la d desaparece, lo que hace lógica la pronunciación a la que me refiero, situando el acento sobre la i tan solo por hacer más fácil su pronunciación. Además es muy común en el sur de España aspirar la h, ocurre en Extremadura y en Andalucia y puede que en algún otro lugar. Es habitual encontrar en pueblos a gente que pronuncia "jambre, jacer, ajogar, etc", muy común. Entiendo que deberían escribirse estas palabras con h y pronunciarse según la zona. En algún diccionario de palabras própias de la zona aparece "híe" como un caso más. Hediondo no es muy usado aquí, quizá en Canarias si sea más habitual. Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

susantash said:


> Por acá en uruguay siempre escuché "jiede", "jeder", "jediondo", y todo el mundo lo dice sin ningún complejo. Lo único es que es de uso coloquial. Supongo que en la literaratura se usaría "heder", etc, a no ser que la obra literaria en cuastión quisiera reflejar el habla cotidiana.


Así es, en efecto. Nadie usa el verbo heder. Sin duda debo de ser anticuado, es cierto que todos decimos jeder, pero no por eso lo dejo de ver como vulgar. Lo evitaría en ciertas circunstancias. 
Saludos


----------



## QRo Chico

Yo eso de palabra vulgar, no lo plantearía de ninguna manera, quizá en desuso, y más atención le prestaría por este motivo. Vulgar es el uso desmedido, sobre todo de los medios, de palabras extranjeras, más que nada del inglés.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En estas palabras de uso en la modalidad expresiva del lenguaje no es raro el mantenimiento de la laringeidad. Sucedió con joder (<hoder < fotuere), por jemplo, y en nuestro jeder (feder < *foetere). La forma evolucionada sin laringeidad (con h- inicial ortográfica muda, ya no una aspiración) se ha ido perdiendo debido a su conjugación irregular, hasta casi desaparecer del uso oral en lo moderno. 
Me gustaría hacer notar que la desaparición de este verbo va en consonancia con los modernos hábitos higiénicos sociales. En las zonas urabanas de nuestro mundo actual ya no hay malor olores generalizados e incluso en el campo, donde aun se puede rastrear algún uso (pero siempre con el arcaísmo fonético h >j), ya las cosas no son como hace muychos años y las condiciones higiénicas son cada vez también mejores, incluso en establos y demás fiuentes de mal olor.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tiene razón, Xiao, los miasmas de hoy ya no hieden como los de antes, pero no sea tan optimista, que uno puede encontrar fetidez donde menos se lo espera, como me sucedió a mí no hace tanto, compartiendo encierro en el ascensor de la T1 del Charles de Gaulle con una pareja alérgica al jabón y al baño. En mi vida había sentido un olor igual a ese, tan ácido y penetrante. Me quitó el apetito por un buen rato. O la que tienen que sufrir algunos desdichados taxistas. Vea, si no. Creo que el verbo va a seguir entre nosotros por algún tiempo más.
Saludos


----------



## jazmin1492

Bueno aquí se escucha heder pero con la jota y sólo para alguien que le apestan los pies ¨te jieden los pies¨


----------



## Maximino

jazmin1492 said:


> Bueno aquí se escucha heder pero con la jota y sólo para alguien que le apestan los pies ¨te jieden los pies¨




*El Diccionario de americanismos de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española confirma este uso de ‘heder’ con jota en algunos países.





jeder(se). (De heder).
		
Click to expand...

*


> I. 1. intr. Gu, Ho, ES, Ni, RD; Ur, p.u; vulg; pop. Heder, despedir un olor muy malo. (jier).
> 2. intr. prnl. Ho, ES, Ni. Hederse, descomponerse algo despidiendo mal olor.
> □
> a. ǁ  ~le la vida. loc. verb. Ni. No importar nada, estar decepcionado de la vida.
> ◪
> a. ǁ  todo le jiede y nada le huele. fr. prov. RD. todo le hiede y nada le huele.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





Saludos


----------



## hual

Hola,

En la Argentina, al menos en el centro del país, no se usa el verbo _heder_ pero sí el adjetivo _hediondo _​(nunca lo he oído con j).


----------

